

Judge in Xbox-modding case berates prosecution and puts trial on hold - edj
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/12/xbox-judge-riled/

======
hartror
Discussion on the Arstechnica post on the same
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1960161>

